# Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit



## Phobia (Jul 16, 2003)

I am still on my quest for snow tires, and my travels have brought me to these two:
Nokian Hakkapeliita Q 195/55-15 85Q $112/ea








Semperit Sport Grip 195/55-15 $72/ea








I have heard/read enough to convince me that the Hakkas are an excellent choice. Has anyone used the Semperits? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on them. 
TIA


----------



## irishpaulmc (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Phobia)*

I had the semperits on all last winter (205/55/16) on Montreal I's and I thought they were great - I go skiing alot - excellent traction in snow - as they should but also they were good when it wasn't snowing - they have a higher speed rating, T or H - good in corners, straight line stability, quiet too.
I paid $64 each incl shipping this time last year from Discount Tire Direct, the price is now $70 each - they must have sold quite well


_Modified by irishpaulmc at 8:51 PM 10-2-2003_


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Phobia)*

Actually there is no point comparing Nokian and Semperit because of the different speed rating. Semperits will handle better on dry/wet road but when it comes to REAL winter conditions like icy roads Nokian will beat Semperit 6-0. I've driven 3 winters with Nokian Q:s. 2.5 with 185/65-14 and 1/2 winter with 195/55-15 and with 15" Q:s handling was much better but grip was same as the 14".


----------



## Phobia (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Maikki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maikki* »_when it comes to REAL winter conditions like icy roads Nokian will beat Semperit 6-0.

That's all I needed to hear.







Thanks everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Maikki)*

Maikki... and any other that actually know Nokian and other winter tires.. Come to find out we dont need to studd up with the Hakka 1 or 2 tires.. the local dealer said I would do much better buying a set of Nokian WR all season.. looks like the Semperit would be in the same category as the Nokian WR.. but I want to hear from someone that actually knows these tires.. if you have the chosie between the Nokian WR and the Semperit.. and you could only buy one or the other.. which would you go with?


----------



## Sixpack (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeaconFrost* »_Maikki... and any other that actually know Nokian and other winter tires.. Come to find out we dont need to studd up with the Hakka 1 or 2 tires.. the local dealer said I would do much better buying a set of Nokian WR all season.. looks like the Semperit would be in the same category as the Nokian WR.. but I want to hear from someone that actually knows these tires.. if you have the chosie between the Nokian WR and the Semperit.. and you could only buy one or the other.. which would you go with?

So the Nokian WR or the Semperit is considered better than a studded set of Hakka 1 or 2?











_Modified by Sixpack at 6:21 AM 10-4-2003_


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Sixpack)*

No, I moved to a different state... this place doesnt get harsh winters..... or should i say the time frame between a, ice/snow winters are spread out by years... they only get icy roads for a limit period of time. I was all ready to by the Hakka 2 with or without studs... and the place that sales them uses them on all their trucks, and the managers use them on all their family cars and trucks. They seemed very knowledgable when it came to Nokian and other brands. Anyway the sales dude said my money would be better spent buying the Nokian WR's over the Hakka 1's and 2's because I would be wasting my time using those tires and the WR was better suited for my needs. The Wr are Nokians all season tire. The WR and Haka's run the same price here... so Im spending the same money for the tires. I just wanted to see how the WR's compared to the Semperit's.
I will post a pic of the WR's.. hope it turns out.


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*

Well...the sales dude must be an idiot to recommend using Hakkapeliitta 1 or 2 without studs. They are made to be used with studs....without studs no grip on ice.
Comparing Nokian WR and Semperit is a bit harder thing because both are made for middle-europes (Germany, Austria, France) winter = mostly raining water, sometimes snow and when roads are icy people panic







. So no big difference between these two. And remember all season tire is no good in any season








I would recommend that you should drive with two sets of tires. Good summer tires and good winter tires like Hakkapeliitta Q. You will forgive Q:s quite poor handling on dry road after first really bad snow rain or driving icy road.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Maikki)*

You see thats just it.... this place does get some snow and its gone within a few days. Since I moved down here (this will be like my third winter here) I havent seen a real winter. I used to live up by canada so we got some decent snow and ice which meant you needed a good winter tire... plus I would often run around the cascades so studs would be a good thing. But compared to that this area is almost zero snow and ice. Mainly just cold and cloudy. I dont know... the tires are priced the same anyway when it comes to the Nokians... We don t go up in the hills around here and if we do I owned a 4x4 with studded mud/snow tires. That is why I went from a dirrect winter tire to the allseason Nokian which looks more like a nonstudded winter tire to me.
I also think I need to clarify the tire dude..... I actually asked if we needed studs for this area... he said I could run them but for the lmited use they would get (unless I go skiing allot, which i dont) they would be a waste of money and they wouldnt handle as good when the road is dry (no ice or snow). So the WR was better suited for my driving or get the Hakka's without studs.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeaconFrost* »_The Wr are Nokians all season tire.

Sort of ... Nokian's term is "All Weather" ... a bit different in that these tires carry the snow-flake logo, and are rated for severe winter duty. In other words, places that require snow tires, or chains on "all season" tires, will allow these tires to be used without chains. These are are a great tire if you see dry/wet roads as often as you see snow/ice covered roads in the winter. They also handle well, and wear much longer than a traditional snow/ice tire.


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*

Go for WR. Hakkapeliitta 1 and 2 are meant to be studded so they don't work as they are meant without studs! Also there is new Hakkapeliitta 4 (studdable) which has averagely 15% better grip than Hakkapeliitta 2. I've worked in Nokian Tyres storage (my employer was Schenker not Nokian Tyres so no problem being biassed







) and it was funny that all the Hakkapeliitta 2 were studded in the factory and they didn't allow anyone else to stud them in northern europe market but still they were sold without studs to north-american market.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Maikki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maikki* »_funny that all the Hakkapeliitta 2 were studded in the factory and they didn't allow anyone else to stud them in northern europe market but still they were sold without studs to north-american market.









Unfortunately, the areas where studs are still allowed in the US are shrinking. State budgets are having a tough time keeping up with the additional wear and tear studs cause on paved roads.


----------



## Patrik (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Maikki)*

I'll let you know how my set of WRs works for me, in the middle of Sweden, in a couple of months. I believe they'll take me where I want to go, but maybe I would have been better off buying Qs.... Got a good deal on the WRs though...


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (Patrik)*

Howe are the WR's doing for you now? Comnpared to lets say..... a performance tire?
The way my mind saw the WR's was a performance tire that was also suited for winter driving where you didnt get much snow or ice and still could handle lite snow and ice.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeaconFrost* »_Howe are the WR's doing for you now? Comnpared to lets say..... a performance tire

It's not a performance tire. It's as good as a decent H-rated _all-season_ tire ... not high performance in my book.
Compared to a lot of other dedicated winter only tires, it performs much better on dry/wet pavement and will have longer tread-life. If you think it'll give you great all-year performance, it won't. No tire will. Think of tires like you think of shoes ... you wouldn't run a marathon wearing cramp-ons, and you wouldn't ice climb in loafers. Pick the proper "shoe" for the purpose.


----------



## Patrik (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Winter tires: Nokian vs. Semperit (DeaconFrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeaconFrost* »_Howe are the WR's doing for you now? 

I'm going to run them as winter tires and haven't switched from summer tires yet, so I can't tell...


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*You guys arent gonna belive this!!! *

Well Im pretty stoked! So the wife is at work and she gives me a call on the phone. Im in the middle of writing a research paper for a class I have and figure she just wants to talk a little. She's like , "Dave there are some used snow tires on the board here at work and the guy only wants 50 bucks for them and they come with a set of brand new chains." 
Ok cool so I write the guys number down and try to call them. Four hours later I contact the guy and he is like yeah I bought these back in 2001 winter, they are Les Schawb brand tires and just need to get them out of the garage cause we sold the car they go on. Ok cool I will be over in about 20 min.'s. As I pull in the driveway the dude has them stacked in front of his garage. Man that tread pattern looks awefull fimilar to me. I get out of my truck and walk on over... Holy crap they are Nokian Hakka 1's. And they look almost new. He comes out and we talk more about them. Have less then 5000 miles on them and they come with a brand new set of chains that have never been used. I was saving up to buy a set of these, and they were going to run me about 430 bucks mounted. Man I am still reelin from the buy. Some might think im getting excited over nothing but for 50 bucks this has got to be the best buy Ive made in a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patrik (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (DeaconFrost)*

Sounds like a good deal!








Had my first snow experience with the WRs on my way yo work today. Obviously not the grip of a studded tire, but I think they perform just as good as the Blizzaks.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (Patrik)*

thats great being they are an all season tire and the blizzaks are a winter only tire if Im not mistaken.
We are looking at buying another car for school use and that one will proably get the WR's. I first looked at the Hakka 1's and then went to the Hakka 2's and then down to the WR's for all season use. But when the wife found these tires, and I discovered they were Nokians and not Les Schawb brand, I was pretty stoked about it. And for 50 bucks.. holy cow. The little nubs from the molding process is still on the tires.








Everyone have a McEwans Scotch Ale on me!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (DeaconFrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeaconFrost* »_thats great being they are an all season tire ...

The WRs are rated for severe winter duty.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (f1forkvr6)*

Sorry bro.. my bad.... I was just going off what the local Nokian tire store told me. He said they were all season tires. I just thought it was that much more awesome having a tire designed as an all season could perform like a winter only tire.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (DeaconFrost)*

It's a tire that's in a strange category ... Nokian calls it an "All Weather" tire (is this what the tire store said? perhaps?). It handles and wears like a decent H-rated all season tire, but is compounded and designed to handle the cold slippery stuff. Not as good as an all-out studded snow tire for ice and snow, but more than capable for mid-New England winters (snow, ice, slush & dry pavement).


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (f1forkvr6)*

he might had said all weather to me but I said something like "then this is an all season tire I can run year round instead of getting just winter tires?" and he said yes that is correct.
lol... anyway no biggie.... I dont have to buy them now..since my woman found the deal on these tires. Dude I am still excited about it. I was unable to get them on the TDI today. Had to run some errands after classes and then it was to late. Maybe tomorrow it time and money allows. Might have to wait till next payday which is at the end of next week.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (DeaconFrost)*

got the hakks 1's put on today... man do they look sweet! I cant wait until it snows and then ices over.


----------



## DeaconFrost (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: You guys arent gonna belive this!!!  (DeaconFrost)*

We have been running the Hakka 1's now for a few days and all I have to say about them is they are the best studded winter tire we have used to date. They drive awesome in dry weather and I notice they stick to the road in turns even with studs. I cant wait to see how they perform in snow and ice conditions. We have been waiting for snow all week. It wont snow down here but it will up in the mountians. The stock tires we had on our TDI were 195/65R15's and the Hakka 1's we put on are 205/65R15. They fit great and only add about a half inch on the OD. Jut for those woundering how that tire size fits on a new Jetta. Sure it cant be any different for new Golf owners.
I did speak with the Nokian rep in our area... the WR is an all season tire they are just labeled differently because its a different country... they are a four season tire... meant to be used year round in all weather... and they are also rated with the severe weather stamp on the side of the tire... so to me this means they are an all season tire that can be used on snow and ice and work as good as any non studded winter tire... To me this is a plus because you dont want to run winter tires year round in most places... but the WR's you can because they are designed to be a year round tire. 
Anyway we are now looking at buying another vehicle as a second car for school... I intend on using either Hakka 2's or WR's on that car.. it is an awd so I think those tires would be great.


_Modified by DeaconFrost at 4:49 PM 10-24-2003_


----------

